# Clicking noise in BB of '06 Opal



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone out there has had experience with a clicking noise coming from the right side crank or bottom bracket on an '06 Opal. I have had three different bike shops look at this, and they are not able to find out the cause. They have done everything from putting different wheels and pedals on the bike to changing out the cranks. They can all hear the noise, but are not able to find it. 

You can really hear it when you lean the bike against the wall and push on the right crank arm with your foot. When riding, it gets extremely loud then I stand on the pedals ascending.

I am about at my wits end with this. I have no idea what could be causing it. One of the mechanics suggested that the cup inside the BB could be coming unglued from the frame.

Anyone have a similiar issue that may be something I should have them check? I am not sure what the next step is for this bike. Any input on this thing is welcome!


----------



## unobtainium (Feb 28, 2005)

*BB Noise?*

I had a similar sound from my Orca and thought it was the BB. It was loose bolts on the replaceable rear deraullier hanger. Make sure those tiny bolts are tight.


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

unobtainium said:


> I had a similar sound from my Orca and thought it was the BB. It was loose bolts on the replaceable rear deraullier hanger. Make sure those tiny bolts are tight.


Well, here is the latest. Took the bike to the lbs. They removed everything from the frame, placed new cranks and rear wheel on the bike, and it still made the clicking noise. They were not able to identify what the noise was coming from. They have sent the frame back to Orbea to be looked at. I will post more about this when I hear more from the shop.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Wheel*

You mention the rear wheel, but not the front. What wheels are you riding? The K's, when the front bearing is slightly loose, can make a ticking sound that could easily be mistaken for a bottom bracket noise.


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

FLbiker said:


> You mention the rear wheel, but not the front. What wheels are you riding? The K's, when the front bearing is slightly loose, can make a ticking sound that could easily be mistaken for a bottom bracket noise.


They pulled everything off of the frame except the rear wheel and cranks. It still made the noise. At this point, they believe it is in the frame. It was sent back to Orbea for review. I will post the response once I hear back from them.


----------



## wrenchboy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Orbea clicking noise*

I see it was a while ago when you had this clicking problem, but I'm interested if you ever found the source?
Tx, 
wrenchboy


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

wrenchboy said:


> I see it was a while ago when you had this clicking problem, but I'm interested if you ever found the source?
> Tx,
> wrenchboy


Actually, no, I have not. This story is getting longer. My lbs sent the frame back to Orbea. They just got it back this week. They had no idea what Orbea did to the frame, if anything. They said they put the cranks back on, and it still made the noise. They were going to talk to the Orbea rep when he came to the store today. I am hoping to hear something on this by the end of the day. After this, I am not sure what to do with it.


----------



## wrenchboy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Frame*

Is the frame alum with carbon rear stay?


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

wrenchboy said:


> Is the frame alum with carbon rear stay?


No, it is an all carbon frame.


----------



## wrenchboy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Lugs*

just makin' sure...it should have lugs where the carbon tubes are mated...I'd bet it's within one of those intersetions in the rear triangle...is there any type of seam on outside or inside frame either at seat stays intersection with seat tube at BB or seat post area where you can lube it?


----------

